# Tank mates



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, I need some opinions here. I have a 20 gallon tank to restock and thought about putting bolivian rams and kirbensis in it. I read about both species and it seems that they would get along fine given their water chemistry needs and temperaments but I wanted to hear some other thoughts. Also, both species don't get that big; average 3 inches. How many should I put in there? I don't want to breed so that will keep aggression down. If they wont play nice does anyone have other suggestions for tankmates for the rams?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

hmmm it'd be better to do a pair of one of them instead of one of both or just one of the two.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

if you do a pair of bolivian rams try carefully to get a male and female as when its just males there can be alot of aggression as with most fish, but it can cause alot of un-needed stressto the fish


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I thought about having three maximum. Or just one fish from each species. They're both pretty docile. I just would like to see some variety if I can do it safely.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

it would be harder though especially in that size tank bc they'll both have territories.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

id go no more than 2 rams in that tank size but other smaller fish can go with them as bolivians tend not to mind other docile fish including tetras


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I think I'll just try two rams first then and maybe add some smaller fish. Thanks so much for the help guys. I won't be able to set it up until I get to my apartment when school start back up in the fall but I'll post a picture or something when its done.


----------

